# pontiac 400 harmonic balancer torque spec?



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

anyone?????:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

160 ft. lb.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, that's correct.


----------

